# What Is The Resolution Of The Eye?



## qubit (Apr 18, 2015)

As you may have guessed, it's nowhere near as simple as an x by y resolution measurement.

Also, any half decent camera actually sees way better than even someone with the best eyes, due to the way our eyes have evolved, with blind spots and other features.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 18, 2015)

Theory says it's unique person to person


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2015)

We are unique in details in the same sense that everyone looks different, but everybody's eyes work in basically the same way, like different people work in the same way as a whole.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 18, 2015)

qubit said:


> We are unique in details in the same sense that everyone looks different, but everybody's eyes work in basically the same way, like different people work in the same way as a whole.


I want to say yes but we all have different cell numbers and some have better cell structure than others. It's very big differences. It's like comparing a nvidia 660 ti to a titan x. Some people can see much further than others and some can't.  Resolution is also how sharp the visual view is. Also some have different eye colors and so different wavelengths stop faster in the eye. Also some have narrower circle in the middle of the eyesight and some got bigger.

So in the end it's not really defined but defined within limits yes. But then what about bionic eyes? Theyr being used by chosen few but currently low res.

Also skulls from Asians should make them see better but not higher res. But genes affects our resolution in the eyes. Hormones too


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2015)

Our eyes do not see in "dots/pixels/whatever in a unit of measurement". There is no "resolution of the eye".


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 18, 2015)

erocker said:


> Our eyes do not see in "dots/pixels/whatever in a unit of measurement". There is no "resolution of the eye".


soo in your sense u mean more photons processed? Everyone got different eye sizes Quite big differences so either way. Our brains got enaugh performance to process more information than we are currently doing. We sometimes process more and sometimes less depending on emotional states. And gender.

Also every generation our cell count doubles as we are becoming more efficient. Even brain has shrunk but massive cell differences. We will see more information every generation


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2015)

I await the 576 mega pixel Oculus rift then.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 18, 2015)

AphexDreamer said:


> I await the 576 mega pixel Oculus rift then.


I can't wait for higher than 8k displays
Gonna be soo pretty


----------



## twilyth (Apr 18, 2015)

erocker said:


> Our eyes do not see in "dots/pixels/whatever in a unit of measurement". There is no "resolution of the eye".


Yes.  A lot of preprocessing is done in the retina.  For example, individual rods can be triggered by a single photon, but because of the way cells are networked, a single rod firing will not result in the transmission of a signal to the brain.


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> I want to say yes but we all have different cell numbers and some have better cell structure than others. It's very big differences. It's like comparing a nvidia 660 ti to a titan x. Some people can see much further than others and some can't.  Resolution is also how sharp the visual view is. Also some have different eye colors and so different wavelengths stop faster in the eye. Also some have narrower circle in the middle of the eyesight and some got bigger.
> 
> So in the end it's not really defined but defined within limits yes. But then what about bionic eyes? Theyr being used by chosen few but currently low res.
> 
> Also skulls from Asians should make them see better but not higher res. But genes affects our resolution in the eyes. Hormones too



While those are big differences, they're all variations on a theme, or "details" and that's my point.




erocker said:


> Our eyes do not see in "dots/pixels/whatever in a unit of measurement". There is no "resolution of the eye".


There actually is a resolution to it and it's governed by the number of rods and cones the eye contains. I was surprised that vsauce didn't explain this more clearly. The density of rods and cones ie resolution, is much higher in the fovea, which is why we see so much better there. *EDIT: *they also are not arranged in a grid like on a computer monitor.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 18, 2015)

120 million rod cells and 6 million cone cells.  
Its a sort of resolution
A good enough  vague guess  -Minus those destroyed by weed and alcohol


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 19, 2015)

qubit said:


> While those are big differences, they're all variations on a theme, or "details" and that's my point.
> 
> 
> 
> There actually is a resolution to it and it's governed by the number of rods and cones the eye contains. I was surprised that vsauce didn't explain this more clearly. The density of rods and cones ie resolution, is much higher in the fovea, which is why we see so much better there. *EDIT: *they also are not arranged in a grid like on a computer monitor.


But what about that some will be born with more cones and some less cones that's inevitable and will affect it. Also the size of the eye will make the cone bigger or more of them


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Minus those destroyed by weed and alcohol



How about masturbation? People used to say that it made you go blind


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2015)

Eagle Eyes

It's impossible to know for sure what the world looks like to an eagle, but we know from studying the anatomy of their eyes that their view must be enlarged and magnified compared to our view. Eagle eyes are the same size (weight) as human eyes (though a full grown adult Bald Eagle weighs no more than about 14 pounds!) But an eagle eye has a much different shape from ours. The back is flatter and larger than the back of our eye, giving an eagle a much larger image than we can see. And its retina has much more concentrated rod and cone cells-the cells that send sight information to the brain. Some animals, including humans, have a special area on their retina called the fovea where there is an enormous concentration of these vision cells. In a human, the fovea has 200,000 cones per millimeter, giving us wonderful vision. In the central fovea of an eagle there are about a MILLION cones per millimeter. That's about the same number of visual cells as the finest computer monitor has on its entire screen when set at its highest resolution. The resolution for a person would be similar to setting a computer's screen at a much lower resolution.

i found this here
http://www.learner.org/jnorth/tm/eagle/VisionA.html


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 19, 2015)

I have 20/13 vision. So how does this apply to me?

Weed's good for your eyes BTW. It increases blood flow, obviously, as well as decreases intraocular pressure. That's why it's prescribed to glaucoma patients.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 19, 2015)

I've actually been told by my optometrist (no joke) that reading a lot is bad for your vision.

I've come to the conclusion that everything is bad for some part of you, so just enjoy life.  You start dying the moment you're born anyways, why worry about it?



> blind spots and other features.



Sounds more like a "bug" than a feature, what are you some kind of Jawa trying to sell me a new set of eyes?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> I have 20/13 vision. So how does this apply to me?
> 
> Weed's good for your eyes BTW. It increases blood flow, obviously, as well as decreases intraocular pressure. That's why it's prescribed to glaucoma patients.



why did weed  enter the thread?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 19, 2015)

qubit said:


> As you may have guessed, it's nowhere near as simple as an x by y resolution measurement.


It's X, Y, Z (distance).  Given a distance, one's eye can be tested for X and Y by trying smaller and smaller dot pitch until they blur into one.  The resolution falls off the further into the peripheral it goes.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> why did weed  enter the thread?


He's showing off his weed farm again.
This is my reaction


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2015)

I wouldnt like to see the thread derailed by a side topic when there is apparently a bit of interest and certainly a depth of knowledge about the subject.
Especially when the information supplied is insubstantiated with evidence............ref weed.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 19, 2015)

qubit said:


> While those are big differences, they're all variations on a theme, or "details" and that's my point.
> 
> 
> 
> There actually is a resolution to it and it's governed by the number of rods and cones the eye contains. I was surprised that vsauce didn't explain this more clearly. The density of rods and cones ie resolution, is much higher in the fovea, which is why we see so much better there. *EDIT: *they also are not arranged in a grid like on a computer monitor.



Fovea is all cone no rods.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2015)

if you know qubit as well as i do....and i think you probably do, it was an error,,,,hes gone to bed now.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 19, 2015)

Just an FYI thing because the fovea is an odd thing. 

Looking head on, light passing into the eye is directed right at the fovea- great for daytime but at night the lack of rods means you have the poorest vision looking at things head on. At night you are better served looking at things in your peripheral vision where light passing into the eye will interact with rods. 

Probably why in those ghost shows people always see 'shadows' in the corner of their eye's. Better night/ghost vision


----------



## qubit (Apr 19, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Fovea is all cone no rods.


Well yes, so it is. I thought I'd double check and Wikipedia came to the usual rescue, backing you up on this.  I've certainly learned something new today.

"The center of the fovea is the foveola – about 0.2 mm in diameter – or central pit where only cone photoreceptors are present and there are virtually no rods."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fovea_centralis

It's interesting how we don't perceive the sharpest part of our vision as monochrome, then. I can only surmise that this is due to the small size of that area - 0.2mm - and some visual blending by the brain.



DinaAngel said:


> But what about that some will be born with more cones and some less cones that's inevitable and will affect it. Also the size of the eye will make the cone bigger or more of them


Again, the variation is just in the details. All human eyes work in basically the same way. They are not too different to many animal eyes either, although the variations there are of course greater.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> if you know qubit as well as i do....and i think you probably do, it was an error,,,,hes gone to bed now.


Nah, I'm still up!  It's kinda late though.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Just an FYI thing because the fovea is an odd thing.
> 
> Looking head on, light passing into the eye is directed right at the fovea- great for daytime but at night the lack of rods means you have the poorest vision looking at things head on. At night you are better served looking at things in your peripheral vision where light passing into the eye will interact with rods.
> 
> Probably why in those ghost shows people always see 'shadows' in the corner of their eye's. Better night/ghost vision



Astronomers always suggest using peripheral vision to view the night sky for this very reason.

Goodnight.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 19, 2015)

I know the field of view of the human eye is about the same as a 42mm lens when you compare it to a camera


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How about masturbation? People used to say that it made you go blind


----------



## twilyth (Apr 20, 2015)

Tangentially related - Stevie Wonder can see.  Don't know about Ray Charles.


----------



## D007 (Apr 20, 2015)

qubit said:


> We are unique in details in the same sense that everyone looks different, but everybody's eyes work in basically the same way, like different people work in the same way as a whole.



All people are not created equally.. That is a myth.
Some people have better than what is technically "perfect" vision..
Most do not.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 20, 2015)

D007 said:


> All people are not created equally.. That is a myth.
> Some people have better than what is technically "perfect" vision..
> Most do not.



Reminds me of a quote 
*ALL ANIMALS ARE EQUAL
BUT SOME ANIMALS ARE MORE EQUAL THAN OTHERS.*


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2015)

D007 said:


> All people are not created equally.. That is a myth.
> Some people have better than what is technically "perfect" vision..
> Most do not.


I didn't say all people were created equal, just that we all work in basically the same way. Some people have "super perfect" vision doesn't negate what I said, it's still just a detail.


----------



## D007 (Apr 22, 2015)

qubit said:


> I didn't say all people were created equal, just that we all work in basically the same way. Some people have "super perfect" vision doesn't negate what I said, it's still just a detail.




Everything in life is "just a detail" Tell that to some guy who is born in 3 years, who has some crazy vision, that blows every thing away we currently understand.. Evolution..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 22, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> why did weed  enter the thread?


Because it is glorious.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Because it is glorious.


It's well known that squinting improves vision.


----------



## qubit (Apr 23, 2015)

D007 said:


> Everything in life is "just a detail" Tell that to some guy who is born in 3 years, who has some crazy vision, that blows every thing away we currently understand.. Evolution..


Ok, we're seeing this a bit differently, but +1 to evolution.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> why did weed  enter the thread?


Err.. I'm late, but he didn't bring it up. It was brought up in post #11 and claiming weed damages your eye sight. @MrGenius was only clarifying. So, it's relevant to the thread.


----------



## xvi (Apr 23, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> It's well known that squinting improves vision.


Relevant:


----------



## Jetster (Apr 23, 2015)

It increases the depth of field. But in low light it actually makes vision worse


----------

